# Estraderm patches not sticking to the skin



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi again,,, wonder if you can advise me.
Im taking Estraderm patches on the run up to DE, and am supposed to change them every 4 days..
After a couple of hours they are lifting off at the edges and dont appear to be lying flush with the skin.
Is this normal and will it reduce the amount of estrogen Im absorbing?

My gp had given me some mepore dressings to cover them with...dont know if it will make much difference.

Should I switch to a different brand, if so any recommendations? Its estraderm 100 Im taking.


I had used evopad 100 during a de cycle in Spain, with no problems, but couldnt seem to get them over in the uk.
Love Shellyjxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

Sorry not to get back to you sooner. Had a bit of a manic day  

The patches shouldn't really be lifting off so not sure why that should be happening   I'm assuming that you are following the application instructions in applying to cool dry lotion free skin on the buttock and on an area not affected too much by movement and rubbing of clothes? So long as the main body of the patch is still stuck to the skin then you will be absorbing estrogen. If I remember rightly the drug is spread out over the patch but doesn't go right to the edges (the area of absorption for the 100 patch is 20cmx20cm) Can't go and physically check I'm afraid as I'm not back at work, maybe have a look at the measurement of the next patch you have to apply to check that the main area is in contact with the skin.

Always a possibility that it's the batch of patches you are using that have a problem with adhesive? Worth checking with your local pharmacy if they can contact the manufacturer. Sorry but can't recommend alternative, if you still get problems then check with clinic what they would want you to use instead.

Hope you find a solution.
Maz x


----------



## Shellyj (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reply,
am using them on my upper thigh, the butock was the worst place, and am using a stickey pad over them to keep them from lifting off.

Can I change to a different brand mid tx, or bad idea?

Love Shellyjxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Shelly,

No reason I can see to prevent you changing to another brand but you'll need to see yoour clinic/doctor about this as I don't know if they prefer one type over another.

Hope you can get it sorted

Maz x


----------

